# Lolicon



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]kS528dPqWm4[/youtube]

Now POST!


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh God, not that show. ;O;


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 29, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz POUST HER!
> http://gbatemp.net/t306744-lolicon


k


----------



## Narayan (Aug 29, 2011)

nice loli.


----------



## mameks (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CIubsKrTm4[/youtube]


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 29, 2011)

that show is actually pretty good just subject matter makes it uncomfy. Though that's the point.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Aug 29, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

>


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2011)

this isn't sailor moon ._.


----------



## mameks (Aug 29, 2011)

OMYGOD IT'S MTHR



















Spoiler


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 30, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CIubsKrTm4[/youtube]










Spoiler



that gave me such a boner I don't even


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 30, 2011)

That verges on Toddlercon imo.

Now, this:
Abandon thread!!!!!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 30, 2011)

That's called button pushing anime. Or in other words, the people that made the show are laughing AT you, because none of the adults in the show actually WANT to have any inappropriate contact with a minor.

But ask yourself, what would YOU do, if you taught that age level, and one of the obnoxious girls in the class went 'hey teacher' and innocently bent over to pick something up off the floor revealing she was bare assed.

The girl in question in the show is a troubled youth. The teacher is the unlucky doofus that gets to repair the emotional damage she has suffered.

And meanwhile, hysterical Americans can't deal with Japanese animators that simply don't give a shit about their religious convictions, because Japan is a totally different culture.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 30, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> That's called button pushing anime. Or in other words, the people that made the show are laughing AT you, because none of the adults in the show actually WANT to have any inappropriate contact with a minor.
> 
> But ask yourself, what would YOU do, if you taught that age level, and one of the obnoxious girls in the class went 'hey teacher' and innocently bent over to pick something up off the floor revealing she was bare assed.
> 
> ...


Please be the father of my children old wise man.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 30, 2011)

thats actually a spoiler though sadly


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 30, 2011)

There's actually a very surprisingly high volume of anime out there which clearly is aiming to poke fun at the prudish over Christianised Americans.

The US has quite the bug up it's ass about a lot of things. Officially Helen is a TV show host who is just 'different' and it is considered 'wrong' to say anything offensive about her. But the moment you try and put any of that supposedly 'nothing wrong with it' homosexuality in a cartoon (they call anime cartoons) they freak out and show their true colours.

But it's not just the US that flips out over rigged scenes in anime that anyone with a brain can see are just button pushing efforts to piss off the reactionary.

I am NOT a fan of anything 'loli' myself, but I have watched sooooo much anime, that I have essentially seen it all. You can always tell when something is a deliberate gag meant to annoy a target demographic in society.

In the US, in media they usually just stick to swearing as profusely as possible to offend people. And most 'entertainment' sticks to blood and violence.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 30, 2011)

America sucks.

CANADA FTW!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> America sucks.
> 
> CANADA FTW!!!







That's Canada.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard Madoka has some good symmetrical docking loli selfcest.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 30, 2011)

DEAD LOLIS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 30, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> There's actually a very surprisingly high volume of anime out there which clearly is aiming to poke fun at the prudish over Christianised Americans.
> 
> The US has quite the bug up it's ass about a lot of things. Officially Helen is a TV show host who is just 'different' and it is considered 'wrong' to say anything offensive about her. But the moment you try and put any of that supposedly 'nothing wrong with it' homosexuality in a cartoon (they call anime cartoons) they freak out and show their true colours.
> 
> ...




You see, I'm Christian but I never fell for that Shock Value crap. I kinda just let it be it. Same with my friend. Not all Christians are like super conservatives who'd rather waste time judging everyone than actually getting along with people and realizing they themselves are full of the hate they try to "expunge from this nation".

But on a side note, yes censorship in the U.S. is extremely out of hand and its because people can sue and get away with anything. Look at that lindsey lohan chick and how she's suing because as she claims: "Pitbull mentioning her in his recent song has *ruined* her career". Yes, really. With people like that running around people aren't likely to speak their mind about individuals for fear of a defamation lawsuit. So now, Pop Culture comedy doesn't exist. Well, whats next? Race? We can all joke about our races right? We can all share a few laughs about each other's race without being blatantly hateful or discriminating, sure - *WRONG*! Not with corporactivists around who think if you so much as mention their race you are inciting intolerance and hatred and will sue you on it. Oh, then the FCC comes with its "ultimate authority" to ban stuff from T.V. now. Over protective parents purposely surfing every channel to find a show they don't like so they can report it to the FCC. Or looking for books that offend them and reporting that to its child's school. Apparently the district then has "no choice" but to ban the book from schools. Seriously, look at any banned books list for any public American school. You'll be reading that list for a while.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 30, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I heard Madoka has some good symmetrical docking loli selfcest.


Let me guess, you're talking about This part aren't you?


And honestly the only reason I came into this thread was so someone can get a laugh from


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sentai should license Baby Princess 3D Paradise 0 [Love] and see what happens, it worked with Funi and Strike Witches.

Oh and don't bring your laptop to Canada if you got loli on it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 30, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Sentai should license Baby Princess 3D Paradise 0 [Love] and see what happens, it worked with Funi and Strike Witches.
> 
> Oh and don't bring your laptop to Canada if you got loli on it.



Is it illegal there?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't get the reference and even a loli in a swimsuit is illegal, not just the H stuff.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 30, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please enlighten me onto your reference.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

Man...call me a pedo...but Hanamaru Sensation is really addictive.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2011)

Thought this was a joke, didn't think it was for real. "Thread"


----------



## Nujui (Sep 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JODwetfioWA[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

I never got into Scrubs.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 5, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Sentai should license Baby Princess 3D Paradise 0 [Love] and see what happens, it worked with Funi and Strike Witches.
> 
> Oh and don't bring your laptop to Canada if you got loli on it.



That was a VERY sad day for Canada indeed.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Canada


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 5, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?
I highly doubt that. Loli hentai is illegal, but not non-sexually depicted lolis. I've never heard of such a thing, unless you can link me to some proof.


----------

